# Forum Learning Russian Language Translate This!  A li'l e-mail

## Seventh-Monkey

I was suprised to find a review of something I made a couple of years ago in Russian recently, and so took advantage of the fact that the review was a little inaccurate and e-mailed the webmaster in Russian, which I've been learning for a few months. I won't have an opportunity to ask my Russian-teachers at college whether it makes any sense for about a week, and I'd kinda like to know sooner. Here's the body of the message:   

> Привет, 
> На твое странице для "Cause of Death" (http://city17.ru/hl/cause-of-death/), ты пишал "Автор мода: John Crichton", а я делал с егом, какой он говорит здес: http://twhl.co.za/compowin.php?id=7. Пожалуйста, исправляи. Также, ты полжен ссылкить от оригиналныу моды сайт. 
> Простите, я не могу говорить хорошо па-Русский ротому што я Ангичанийн. 
> Спосиба,
> Саша

----------


## Dimitri

> I was suprised to find a review of something I made a couple of years ago in Russian recently, and so took advantage of the fact that the review was a little inaccurate and e-mailed the webmaster in Russian, which I've been learning for a few months. I won't have an opportunity to ask my Russian-teachers at college whether it makes any sense for about a week, and I'd kinda like to know sooner. Here's the body of the message:     
> 			
> 				Привет, 
> На твое странице для "Cause of Death" (http://city17.ru/hl/cause-of-death/), ты пишал "Автор мода: John Crichton", а я делал с егом, какой он говорит здес: http://twhl.co.za/compowin.php?id=7. Пожалуйста, исправляи. Также, ты полжен ссылкить от оригиналныу моды сайт. 
> Простите, я не могу говорить хорошо па-Русский ротому што я Ангичанийн. 
> Спосиба,
> Саша

   ::

----------


## Dimitri

This text is full of mistakes, even I cannot understand about what it speaks

----------


## Indra

> Привет, 
> На твое странице для "Cause of Death" (http://city17.ru/hl/cause-of-death/), ты пишал "Автор мода: John Crichton", а я делал с егом, какой он говорит здес: http://twhl.co.za/compowin.php?id=7. Пожалуйста, исправляи. Также, ты полжен ссылкить от оригиналныу моды сайт. 
> Простите, я не могу говорить хорошо па-Русский ротому што я Ангичанийн. 
> Спосиба,
> Саша

 Bad English translation of the very bad Russian. I wasn't able to understand properly the most important part. 
Hello,
On your page for "Cause of Death" (http://city17.ru/hl/cause-of-death/), you wrote that the author of the mode is John Crichton, and I did it (or _with it_, or _with him_) as he/it says here: http://twhl.co.za/compowin.php?id=7. Please correct/check/improve it. You also have to give a link to the original mode site. 
I'm sorry I don't speak Russian well because I'm Englishman. 
Thanks,
Sasha

----------


## Seventh-Monkey

Heh. I wasn't sure how the personal pronouns went in that case, so I just sorta stuck an 'm' on the end. I did it without using a dictionary for anything but "to improve" for a challenge. 
Thanks for the translation. It does pretty closely follow what I intended to say.  ::

----------


## Dimitri

> Indra

 Are you native speaker of Russian? If not - you're hero!   ::

----------


## Seventh-Monkey

Heh, it's that bad? What are the worst mistakes? It should have read, in English:   

> Hello, 
> On your page for "Cause of Death" (http://city17.ru/hl/cause-of-death/), you wrote that the author of the mod is John Crichton, but I made it with him as it says here: http://twhl.co.za/compowin.php?id=7. Please correct it. Also, you should to give a link to original mod sites.  
> I'm sorry I don't speak Russian well because I'm an Englishman.  
> Thanks, 
> Sasha

----------


## Dimitri

> Heh, it's that bad? What are the worst mistakes? It should have read, in English:     
> 			
> 				Hello, 
> On your page for "Cause of Death" (http://city17.ru/hl/cause-of-death/), you wrote that the author of the mod is John Crichton, but I made it with him as it says here: http://twhl.co.za/compowin.php?id=7. Please correct it. Also, you should to give a link to original mod sites.  
> I'm sorry I don't speak Russian well because I'm an Englishman.  
> Thanks, 
> Sasha

 Ouu.. it was your text to webmaster? I thought you was recieve it from Englishman and you don't understand what is this (My English not good too   ::  ) 
So, if you learner, then not bad

----------


## Dimitri

Привет,  
На твоей/вашей странице "Cause of Death" (http://city17.ru/hl/cause-of-death/), ты писал/вы писали: "Автор мода: John Crichton", но я делал это с ним, об этом сказано здесь: http://twhl.co.za/compowin.php?id=7. Пожалуйста, исправь(те). Также, ты должен/вы должны дать ссылку на оригинал.  
Простите, я не очень хорошо говорю по-русски, т.к. я англичанин. 
Спасибо, 
Саша

----------


## Seventh-Monkey

Аа, я панемаю, я панемаю. I've only been studying Russian properly for about six months. 
Are you Israeli, then, or just living there at the moment? Your name looks more Russian than middle-Eastern to me. 
PS: ah, you posted while I was doing so too. Thanks, but one extra question: does "т.к." stand for "так как"?

----------


## Dimitri

> Аа, я панемаю, я панемаю. I've only been studying Russian properly for about six months. 
> Are you Israeli, then, or just living there at the moment? Your name looks more Russian than middle-Eastern to me. 
> PS: ah, you posted while I was doing so too. Thanks, but one extra question: does "т.к." stand for "так как"?

 I'm Russian then live in Israel %)

----------


## Indra

Sasha, here's the translation 
You address to a single person, not to several persons, right? I translated "you" in the singular form.
The English word "mod" isn't clear for me. If it is a computer game modification, then it's ok, if it's something else, it should be translated with some other word. 
Привет!
На твоей странице по Cause of Death" (http://city17.ru/hl/cause-of-death/) ты написал, что автор мода John Crichton, но я делал его вместе с ним, как написано здесь: http://twhl.co.za/compowin.php?id=7. Исправь, пожалуйста. И еще тебе нужно поставить ссылку на сайты исходного мода. 
Извини, что я плохо говорю по-русски, я англичанин.
Спасибо,
Саша. 
Saying sorry for your Russian is not necessary now  ::   *Dimitri*,
I used to work in KGB, you know. I'm trained to get information from people.  ::

----------


## Dimitri

> PS: ah, you posted while I was doing so too. Thanks, but one extra question: does "т.к." stand for "так как"?

----------


## Dimitri

> Привет! 
> На твоей странице по Cause of Death" (http://city17.ru/hl/cause-of-death/) ты написал, что автор мода John Crichton, но я делал его вместе с ним, как написано здесь: http://twhl.co.za/compowin.php?id=7. Исправь, пожалуйста. И еще тебе нужно поставить ссылку на сайты исходного мода.

 Yes, it's better   ::

----------


## Indra

Sorry, I didn't see Dmitri's translation before I posted mine. His translation is ok and I didn't mean I'd do anything better  ::

----------


## Seventh-Monkey

> Sasha, here's the translation 
> You address to a single person, not to several persons, right? I translated "you" in the singular form.

 Yes, it's to one guy.   

> The English word "mod" isn't clear for me. If it is a computer game modification, then it's ok, if it's something else, it should be translated with some other word.

 Yes, that's exactly what it is.   

> Привет!
> На твоей странице по Cause of Death" (http://city17.ru/hl/cause-of-death/) ты написал, что автор мода John Crichton, но я делал его вместе с ним, как написано здесь: http://twhl.co.za/compowin.php?id=7. Исправь, пожалуйста. И еще тебе нужно поставить ссылку на сайты исходного мода. 
> Извини, что я плохо говорю по-русски, я англичанин.
> Спасибо,
> Саша.

 Excellent. Thanks. I can make nearly all of that out. It's a lot easier going this way!   

> Saying sorry for your Russian is not necessary now

 Do you mean here, or that you just don't use "sorry" like that? On the same subject, do you say "прости" informally?

----------


## Dimitri

> Do you mean here, or that you just don't use "sorry" like that? On the same subject, do you say "прости" informally?

 You needn't say sorry because we give to you right translate in good Russian   ::

----------


## Seventh-Monkey

I sent it to him a couple of days ago, though  :: . No reply yet.

----------


## Indra

I'd suggest to re-send the corrected version, because your one was really not understandable. 
Anyway, I really respect that you are trying to speak the language, not only to read in it. It's much harder.

----------


## Seventh-Monkey

Thanks  :: . I'll send him your improved versions if he doesn't reply at some point soon/replies asking what the hell I was trying to say.

----------


## Seventh-Monkey

He understood! Yay. Well, mostly. I don't think he understood my trying to say that John Crichton and I made the map together, but he speaks English, so no bother.

----------

